
Never use Wikipedia as a sandbox - paulpauper
One of my math papers I wrote using Wikipedia&#x27;s sandbox was deleted.<p><pre><code>  It was deleted for U5: Misuse of Wikipedia as a web host
</code></pre>
I seldom visit the page ,and I assumed it would remain safe up there until I eventually would type it up on latex later. Nope. Gone. months of work deleted.<p>Some of these editors are awful. There is no respect or regard for anyone&#x27;s work. They see something that they don&#x27;t like , it&#x27;s gone. I thought that the sandbox was safe, but it&#x27;s not.<p>Feel completely gutted like the rug was pulled out from under me<p>NOTHING YOU WRITE IS SAFE ON WIKIPEDIA
======
AznHisoka
Why didn't you use Google Docs, or Evernote? Or even email it to yourself? Or
just create a fake FB account, and add it to your FB notes?

~~~
paulpauper
That's what I'm doing now for all my other Wikipedia sandboxes. I just assumed
it was safe up there, and it was for almost 2 years, until I checked recently.

~~~
ScottBurson
You should never, ever have just one copy of any important document. _ALWAYS
MAKE BACKUPS!_

------
prodigal_erik
You could try finding an active admin on
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_administrat...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Wikipedia_administrators_willing_to_provide_copies_of_deleted_articles)
and asking whether they can get you a copy of your deleted paper.

